# MAC Penultimate Eye Liner, is it worth buying?



## PinkMelodyO (Jan 25, 2009)

I want to try the MAC Penultimate Line, is it worth it? Or should i go for something else??

Thanks in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 25, 2009)

No, this is awesome. I too questioned what it was like compared to the original MAC liquid eyeliner and his is far easier to control and you can go as thick or thin as you like! The original is always much thicker than I'd like. 
This is very simple to use!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a REALLY hard time using it. I don't like it at all


----------



## miss-lilly (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally, I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree with the previous poster, I too find it very easy to control and draw a perfect line. My only concern is that it may dry out easily...

I definitely think that you should try it out though


----------



## Totally random (Jan 25, 2009)

Does this one smudge?
I am asian, and my eyelids kind of hangs over my upper eyelines. Hard to explain...So I can't wear eyeliner that smudges easily...


----------



## Donut (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Totally random* 

 
_Does this one smudge?
I am asian, and my eyelids kind of hangs over my upper eyelines. Hard to explain...So I can't wear eyeliner that smudges easily..._

 
I'm Asian too and I have the same eyelids. It dries very quickly, almost immediately so it doesn't smudge.

I love mine too. But it's not a must have. I find myself reaching for fluidline more often, but that just may be because I'm used to it and find it easier to use, not that Penultimate is not easy to use.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 25, 2009)

At first I hated it, and then I liked it, but now I'm back to hating it and bashing myself over the head for buying a back up. I still think I'm using it wrong. It seems like mine always runs out of color as I'm doing my liner, so I have to flick it and such.


----------



## Totally random (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_At first I hated it, and then I liked it, but now I'm back to hating it and bashing myself over the head for buying a back up. I still think I'm using it wrong. It seems like mine always runs out of color as I'm doing my liner, so I have to flick it and such._

 
Do you want to sell yours (if it's black)?
I am interested.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 25, 2009)

I like it, but would love to have it in brown.  I use brown eyeliner for all my daytime looks.  Someone posted that Shiseido has one as well and it does come in brown.  They said that they liked the Shiseido better.


----------



## Septemba (Jan 25, 2009)

I think it's going to be perm? I'm ordering it this week so I hope it's worth it! It looks like it'll be much easier to handle.


----------



## PinkMelodyO (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm going to buy it tomorrow


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 25, 2009)

No. The NYX Felt Tip Pen is nearly the same as this one. But more affordable. I use my NYX the most in Extreme Black.


----------



## melissy (Jan 25, 2009)

I got mine last week and lovee it. I would def buy it. I find a lot of the time for me my eye lids seem oily no matter what i do and by the middle of the day than my eyeliner is smudged on the top of my eyelid.. not pretty looking LOL.. well i have been using this now every single day and it has not happened to me once.. i love it when this one wears out i am def gonna buy another one


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have heard good thing about this liner and I am very interested in buying it. Should I wait to finish my fluid line?


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 26, 2009)

i love it but last time i did a wing look it did smudged REALLY badly down the side of my face by the end of the day. so now im really careful! it is the easiest liner to use in the entire world though.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jan 27, 2009)

This product is absolutely worth it!!! It gives the thinnest line every.  Very smooth and gets really close to the lashes.  Dries quickly and you could build up the line to make it thicker.  I hope they come out in more colours!


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 27, 2009)

no, it isn't. 
i bought it, thought i loved it, now i don't. its good for carrying around in your make up bag (much easier than fluidline) but thats about it. i'm probably gonna sell mine.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 27, 2009)

I do not like it at all...Used it once and haven't touched it since


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2009)

To be honest I'm not keen on it. I find it tricky to get the line straight and I have been using black liquid eyeliner for a very very long time. Also, I noticed you have to keep going over it to get a good solid black line if you are doing a winged/cat eye look. I have only used it a couple of times and seems like it's running out already; like a felt tip pen does.  I certainly won't be repurchasing again, it is a pity as I had such high hopes for this too.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 27, 2009)

I figured out that it comes out better when you use it on its side and press it a little harder.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 27, 2009)

iv been wondering how long it will last til it dries out being a felt tip and all but i supose time will tell lol


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't like it at all.  I doesn't give me the really dark line that I get with Blacktrack and also, I find it really difficult to apply.  The thing that annoys me most about it is that it stops "writing" if it gets too much e/s on it from my lid.. I have to keep wiping it off on a tissue.  It can take me like 5 minuts just to apply it properly.


----------



## patatafrita (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't like it: I used it once and had to keep going over it to get a solid black line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(((


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkMelodyO* 

 
_I want to try the MAC Penultimate Line, is it worth it? Or should i go for something else??

Thanks in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 
IMHO, I don't understand what all the big hype is about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Felt tip liners have been around forever and there are good ones in every price point...
Like the other ladies have mentioned... 
from NYX to L'Oreal to Lancome to Shiseido and comes in many colours

unless the Penultimate has some magic colour formulation that beats out the others in terms of waterproofness or anti-smudgeness or unique darkness etc... I consider them all the same and would rather not pay $20CAD for what I can get at the drugstore for half the price or less

I use L'oreal and it's excellent and I demand that all my make up be longwearing and it passes the test


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_I like it, but would love to have it in brown.  I use brown eyeliner for all my daytime looks.  Someone posted that Shiseido has one as well and it does come in brown.  They said that they liked the Shiseido better._

 
Like you, I wear brown for all my daytime looks as well

as options, I know for sure L'oreal makes 1 brown & Lancome makes browns and may have a couple browns to choose from


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 28, 2009)

Used it once and havent touched it again. nothing beats blacktrack in my opinion!!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 28, 2009)

If you have fu*king oily lids like mine, don't bother buying. It smudges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise, I think it should be good for you.


----------

